# A FRESH start (pic heavy)



## Terri Walsh (Jul 29, 2008)

Here are a few of the newborn shots I got today. 
CC welcome!

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.


----------



## Boz Mon (Jul 29, 2008)

those creep me out for some reason


----------



## McQueen278 (Jul 29, 2008)

Boz Mon said:


> those creep me out for some reason



Comment on composition and technical aspects if you feel you have something to contribute.  These pictures are very well taken and I'm sure the clients love them.  This kind of comment is either a lack of any social filter or a deliberate attempt to offend.  If you've ever been around children of this age, you would know that this child looks very calm and comfortable.  They also don't sit up or open their eyes much.  I laughed when I read this because it was so blatantly inappropriate.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jul 29, 2008)

Good work. I like #1 & #4.. looks like you managed to get your black background then? Also like the selective colouring on the last one. Nicely done.


----------



## Terri Walsh (Jul 29, 2008)

McQueen278 said:


> Comment on composition and technical aspects if you feel you have something to contribute. These pictures are very well taken and I'm sure the clients love them. This kind of comment is either a lack of any social filter or a deliberate attempt to offend. If you've ever been around children of this age, you would know that this child looks very calm and comfortable. They also don't sit up or open their eyes much. I laughed when I read this because it was so blatantly inappropriate.


 
Thanks!  This was my first newborn shoot, I already know of areas I could improve, but I was happy with the turnout.


----------



## Terri Walsh (Jul 29, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> Good work. I like #1 & #4.. looks like you managed to get your black background then? Also like the selective colouring on the last one. Nicely done.


 
Thanks!  I did not get a black background in time, but rather baby was on a dark blanket that I was able to burn out a bit where needed.  

Thanks again!


----------



## .Cipher (Jul 29, 2008)

#4 is easily my fav.
I can't say I really like #6, looks too much like the child is out to graze.
(the missus said #1 made her think of a frog)


----------



## Terri Walsh (Jul 29, 2008)

.Cipher said:


> #4 is easily my fav.
> I can't say I really like #6, looks too much like the child is out to graze.
> (the missus said #1 made her think of a frog)


 
Thanks!   
LOL.  A frog was the first thing I thought of too when I was taking the shots.  I kept trying to put babys legs under, but she wasn't having it, so this was it!


----------



## Arch (Jul 29, 2008)

well done!, i like the first ones the most, number 4 is especially good. Im not keen however on the last two, i think in these you have conflicts in composition. Good overall tho :thumbup:


----------



## Terri Walsh (Jul 29, 2008)

Arch said:


> well done!, i like the first ones the most, number 4 is especially good. Im not keen however on the last two, i think in these you have conflicts in composition. Good overall tho :thumbup:


 
Thanks Arch!  
I guess I sort of knew about the last 2.  I had limited room in the babys bedroom to get the shot I wanted, and I did my best I think with the outdoor one, I really wasnt thinking right by that point lol!  I tried to crop it to make it better.


----------



## MelodySoul (Jul 29, 2008)

#4 is great and I love the froggy legs of #1

I really like how you try to find creative poses and set ups but I think it would be nice to see some more natural ones too. Baby in the crib or in parents arms etc.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 29, 2008)

Terri Walsh said:


> Thanks!  This was my first newborn shoot, I already know of areas I could improve, but I was happy with the turnout.



I like them but know absolutely NOTHING about photographing infants so my opinion is quite useless... 

I am curious about what YOU learned about your session though... what are you going to work on improving?


----------



## nyamy (Jul 29, 2008)

3 and 4 are my fav's
aside from color, I think the baby looks most comfortable in those.
its too bad the baby didn't want her legs tucked in for that first one, or it'd be a really nice pose. but babies that age don't really care about posing for photos, do they?
overall, I like them


----------



## River Roe (Jul 29, 2008)

I like the restful comfort of 3. I like 4 but there's too much light on the butt and not enough on the face. 

overall a great job!


----------



## Tolyk (Jul 29, 2008)

I really like #4 the best, and disliking #5. I think it's the distance from the subject, or the angle, can't quite put my thumb on why I dislike it.

Anyway, great work


----------



## JIP (Jul 29, 2008)

McQueen278 said:


> Comment on composition and technical aspects if you feel you have something to contribute. These pictures are very well taken and I'm sure the clients love them. This kind of comment is either a lack of any social filter or a deliberate attempt to offend. If you've ever been around children of this age, you would know that this child looks very calm and comfortable. They also don't sit up or open their eyes much. I laughed when I read this because it was so blatantly inappropriate.


 
I think the shots are excellent but I see nothing wrong with someone giving their opinion on them.  It may seem a little strange but whatever people are entitled to state it besides I see no harm in saying something like that I don't think it was meant as some kind of insult to the baby or the photographer.


----------



## Terri Walsh (Jul 29, 2008)

MelodySoul said:


> #4 is great and I love the froggy legs of #1
> 
> I really like how you try to find creative poses and set ups but I think it would be nice to see some more natural ones too. Baby in the crib or in parents arms etc.


 
I agree, I go on Thursday night to take some with the parents, today it was just about the baby.


----------



## Terri Walsh (Jul 29, 2008)

sabbath999 said:


> I like them but know absolutely NOTHING about photographing infants so my opinion is quite useless...
> 
> I am curious about what YOU learned about your session though... what are you going to work on improving?


 
I have learned so much really..
- that not all newborns are asleep, or want to cooperate, even though they are so small.
 - some newborns move more than expected.
 - to keep an eye on my settings, as I took a few cute ones in a nice chair, but they are too noisy to use.
 - baby must be well fed to fall asleep.
 - I do NEED a black blanket/material to use as background.
 - always keep an eye on composition (at the end, outside photos, I got a little distracted and did not get the shot I wanted)
 - to schedule not only around the baby's time but the sun as well.  )Sun was over the house, therefore, produced little natural light to work with.)

All stuff I will keep in mind on Thursday when I take shots of the family.  But anymore tips or cc is welcome!


----------



## Terri Walsh (Jul 29, 2008)

River Roe said:


> I like the restful comfort of 3. I like 4 but there's too much light on the butt and not enough on the face.
> 
> overall a great job!


 
Great point!  I did not notice until now, something I will take a look at!


----------



## reg (Jul 30, 2008)

McQueen278 said:


> This kind of comment is either a lack of any social filter



You kinda went on a condescending rant too you know...


----------

